# Ferry from St Nazaire to Gijon



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Morning Everyone,
Just booked ferry crossing from St Nazaire France To Gijon Spain going in March coming back in June.Bit late now having booked but has anyone been on this crossing.We are coming from Ireland and for convenience and price it would seem to be the way to go.Thanks in anticipation.
Presto


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Some information here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-96410-gijon.html

It might not be what you are looking for but it will bring other information pertaining to this route into your thread.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*So*

Don't forget your sea legs!

Have a great trip, and let us know how you go on (sea conditions, Ship, Staff etc).

Happy and safe Travels,
TM.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies but typical of me book first then ask about ferry crossing after :? Thought it would be good to hear of others experience's.Great crowd on here always willing to help.
Presto


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Presto (don't dare to say hey presto 'cos I guess that's what everyone says!
I have already posted about this ferry so you might find the link. However we have used it and very much enjoyed it, we crossed over at the end of September and back in October. Going out was reasonably smooth but much less so coming back. However a seasick tablet (traveleze) did the trick and I was ok. My husband didn't feel ill but he generally doesn't get seasick. We did have a cabin and that is important, and they are not expensive. If you get a 2 berth then they will be bunks but if you pay a little extra for a 3 or 4 berth then you get 2 bottom beds, which is better. We booked an outside cabin but as everyone on the deck could look straight in all the outside cabins just closed their curtains anyway.
We were wondering if it is an old Norfolkline ferry as it has the same layout. Bar area has excellent views going out at St. Nazaire under the bridge, and of coming into Gijon.
On ofur return we stayed 2 nights at Camping Perlora, a few km north of Gijon, a lovely friendly site and you can walk to the train station and get a train to Gijon, well worth a trip.
Hope you enjoy it, let us know,
lala


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank You La La,
Good information have booked 2 berth outside cabin will try and change to 3 or 4 berth.

Think it says we will be charged ten pounds fee for changing but looks as if it would be worth it.

Camping Perlora looks good for a couple of days perhaps on the way back.

Thanks for not saying hey presto as everyone does :lol: will let you know how we get on.Were going Belfast stranraer then Portsmouth Santander cancelled that now its Rosslare Cherbourg St Nazaire Gijon seems better.

Thanks again Presto


----------

